# Sydney FADs



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

These have been placed http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/fisheries/rec ... /locations

Sydney Harbour fad is 8.5 km from Port Jackson. Sydney East fad is 9.5 km from Botany Bay. Hmmm


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Why is it that i expected a hmmmmmmmmm from you on this one Gatesy , just as knew what Dave was thinking about when he posted this , it wont be long now till we get a hmmmmmmmmmm from SBD and woppie , and then another hmmmmmmm from Davey G and JT and then Kraley will prolly hmmmmmmm, ahhhh how good it is to be this wise and know your fellow man :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

just thought i would slip in a hmmmmmmmm so bazzoo doesn't feel over wise.
 
if the sea was as calm as it is in the picture my hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm would be that long but if it had a bit more swell my hmm would only be that long.

just a thought on the short distance inshore trips:
is is possible to hire a support craft to tag along incase anyone needs a lift back or someone hooks something pretty big ?
not a craft to carry the yaks but in the worst case scenario a few yaks could be daisy chained out the back and would this work if the back yak had a sea anchor out.

just wondered


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

hmmmm........ I'm in


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Hhhmmmmmmmmm....... 8)

There it is Baz'. I reckon that with some planning particularly around the weather that this would be possible and bloody enjoyable. Bit of a dare too with no companion ship 8) . I'd be in for sure.

One question I would have to ask though is why do this apart from the thrill of going 10 Kilometers out to NZ and back? Does anyone know for sure whether these things actually hold more fish than a Clovelly or Blue Fish or any other closer location? When Kraley, Gatesy, DaveyG and I did the FAD last time the fish were harder to find than meat at a vegans conference. Would hate to go 10 kilometers out to find there was nothing there 

JT


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

hmmmmm.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

The Sydney Harbour FAD is equidistant from kiddies corner at Dee Why and Shelly Beach. The latter will be best as we'll have the seabreeze to help us home. Definitely a case of watch the weather and the water and pick a working day but this is a very achievable outing


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

000


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

How far out do mobile phones work?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

mmmmmmmmm - can I get a lift with anyone -mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

I was out there in a stink boat 3 weeks ago and mako's were jumping - make sure the cross bow is on board.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hmmmmmm.

heres some piccies from earlier this year


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

was gatesy hooked up at the FAD or to the FAD.  
did you catch much ? what ?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

that's the down side of the yak, you can't just go 'nothing happening here let's try bluefish'.
i guess it's just a matter of watching the reports to see when the fish are around and the weather is good


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Does anyone know the peak time for dollys? If there are Makos about then it is probably still cold.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

avayak said:


> Does anyone know the peak time for dollys? If there are Makos about then it is probably still cold.


Definitely too early for this now. Would think sometime in the new year after a few reports of dollies


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

Last year was a bad season for gamefish. Hardly any dollies showed up, normally late December - early January and there here in numbers. There is little point going out to the FAD's if you can't get out there when its still dark, before others are out there as dollies will shut down after to many have become caught and won't bite until either very very late that night or the next moring, hence why more dollies are picked up when trolling for Marlin through the day of logs or other rubbish floating around that havn't been overfished by boats.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------

